# Tecumseh/Craftsman Starting Problem



## JimB6267 (May 1, 2009)

Hello. I am a new member posting with a problem. My 1999 Craftsman lawn mower with a Tecumseh LEV120 will not start after setting over the winter. It will backfire out the air intake once after priming but does not start. The plug is new and my spark tester shows a spark. The plug is wet. The valves are free and the combustion chamber visable through the plug hole is not carboned up. It was difficult to start it last year but with a few hard pulls would start and run. Can anyone point me in a productive direction?


----------



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

First welcome to the forum;
Now, the backfire through the carb could be a timing issue, question, last year when it was hard to start did it try to jerk the rope out of your hand sometimes, if so the flywheel key is partially sheared. Remove the flywheel and check/replace the key. Post back your findings and we can go from there. Have a good one. Geo


----------



## JimB6267 (May 1, 2009)

Geo, thank you. That is the problem. I will replace the key and let you know if that fixes it.


----------



## JimB6267 (May 1, 2009)

The flywheel key was completely sheared. With a new key installed it runs like a new mower. In retrospect the hard starting last year had to be from a partially sheared key. An old seat belt and pair of vice grips made a strap wrench that held the flywheel for proper torque on the cup nut and washer. Thanks for the help.


----------



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

Success is a wonderful sound. Have a good one. Geo


----------



## pyro_maniac69 (Aug 12, 2007)

JimB6267 said:


> The flywheel key was completely sheared. With a new key installed it runs like a new mower. In retrospect the hard starting last year had to be from a partially sheared key. An old seat belt and pair of vice grips made a strap wrench that held the flywheel for proper torque on the cup nut and washer. Thanks for the help.


seat belt? that a heck of an idea!


----------

